# devel/icu on powerpc



## kasumi (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello there 

Now that I got my X up and running, I tried to install fluxconf, but there's some strange error I can't deal with.


```
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for ucol_swp.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from ./unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from unicode/udata.h:20,
                 from ucol_swp.cpp:19:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for udata.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from udata.cpp:17:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for charstr.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from charstr.cpp:15:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for uobject.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from ./unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from unicode/uobject.h:20,
                 from uobject.cpp:17:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for umutex.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from umutex.cpp:21:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for putil.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from putil.cpp:45:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
generating dependency information for errorcode.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from errorcode.cpp:17:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
c++ -D_REENTRANT  -DU_HAVE_TIMEZONE=0  -I.   "-DDEFAULT_ICU_PLUGINS=\"/usr/local/lib/icu\" " -DU_ATTRIBUTE_DEPRECATED= -DU_COMMON_IMPLEMENTATION  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -W -Wall -pedantic -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wno-long-long   -c   -o errorcode.ao errorcode.cpp
In file included from ./unicode/ptypes.h:66,
                 from ./unicode/umachine.h:44,
                 from unicode/utypes.h:36,
                 from errorcode.cpp:17:
/usr/include/stdint.h:68:53: error: missing binary operator before token "("
gmake[1]: *** [errorcode.ao] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/icu/work/icu/source/common'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/icu.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/icu.
```

Maybe an error within stdint.h? How can I get it working?

Here's some basic information:


```
root@asturias:/usr/ports/devel/icu # uname -a
FreeBSD asturias 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Fri Sep 27 02:57:14 UTC 2013     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/powerpc.powerpc64/usr/src/sys/GENERIC64  powerpc
```
It's a PowerMac G5 7,3.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 5, 2013)

Did you pay a visit to /usr/ports/UPDATING?
devel/icu upgrade notes.


----------



## tuaris (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you ever get this fixed?
I'm having the same problem, but if I use GCC 4.9 it get's a little further:


```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../lib:../stubdata:../tools/ctestfw:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  ../bin/icupkg -tb ./in/icudt52l.dat ./out/icudt52b.dat
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version CXXABI_1.3.8 required by ../lib/libicutu.so.52 not found
gmake[1]: *** [out/icudt52b.dat] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/icu/work/icu/source/data'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```


----------

